# have u met any furs in real life?



## reigoskeiter (Jun 22, 2008)

oh..
here is me again doing an threath
anyway
do u know or have met any furs in ur real life?
as for me....
u know the answer.....NO


----------



## Bonzzai (Jun 22, 2008)

I know at least three furries in real life. One is my boyfriend, who is absolutely amazing. The two others really kind of creep me out. :[


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 22, 2008)

Bonzzai said:


> I know at least three furries in real life. One is my boyfriend, who is absolutely amazing. The two others really kind of creep me out. :[


 

lucky :]


----------



## TeirusuSpin (Jun 22, 2008)

My boy friend. I might have met more, but I just don't know they are.


----------



## Bonzzai (Jun 22, 2008)

reigoskeiter said:


> lucky :]



Naw, knowing two creepy furries is really not luck, hahah. I guess I SHOULD be grateful that they introduced me to the fandom, though. So... thanks, my creepy friends :3


----------



## ShooterHunterTrapper (Jun 22, 2008)

One of my friends at school is furry


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 22, 2008)

the prob about furries are that they are mostly scared of telling others
and if i ask someone that are they an furry they will think like wtf?


----------



## Bonzzai (Jun 22, 2008)

Well, as I've said somewhere on this huge forum, I don't always call myself a furry. So when people ask if I'm a furry, I just tell them I'm not, I just like anthropomorphic stuff. :]


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 22, 2008)

and im not only an furry ( again )


----------



## Bonzzai (Jun 22, 2008)

What do you mean that you're "not only" a furry? What else are you? :9


----------



## Greyscale (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm fairly sure a few of the people I knew in highschool were furries, but I haven't seen them in a few years.


----------



## sparx (Jun 22, 2008)

ive been really fortunate when it comes to meeting other furs in the area. as it stands now, i know of 8 furries in the area (school, work, tricking teams) basically anywhere i go, i find furries there. im pretty sure there are tons of us everywhere, we just need to learn how to notice each other. things such as wearing a collar/tail/ears, attracts other furries attention. thats most likely why ive met so many furries, because i wear my collar literally everywhere. 

also, now there is an international furry symbol, so wherever you are, if you see someone with this symbol, then you know theyre furry. i think its genious ^^

http://furry.wikia.com/wiki/PhiPaw


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 22, 2008)

but what state is it?


----------



## Jack (Jun 22, 2008)

2 of my best Friends, one is a loud umber furry & the other is really secretive you would never be able to guess he was one.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 22, 2008)

damn ur lucky


----------



## NoxTigress (Jun 22, 2008)

Lets see...  I've met my husband... a couple friends back in the States, and another handful of friends in the UK.  And it seems I get the chance to meet more all the time.  ~needs to get around to venturing to a London furmeet again sometime soon~  Should actually be meeting at least one more this summer, and another towards the end of the year as well.  ^_^


----------



## xiath (Jun 22, 2008)

i say possibly... i once met this girl who wore a sweater with a hood that had ears on it and she is a great artist... i have only seen a few things, none of which where furry... so ether she is kind of a furry.... or... she just likes little animal ears on her hood... who knows...


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jun 22, 2008)

I haven't even come close. The closest I've come is meeting 2 people that know what fchan is and they say that they visit it frequently. ._.


----------



## Beastcub (Jun 22, 2008)

there is a clube in my town, had their 3 year reunion meet and there were like 40 furs there

plus i got to go to FURther CONfusion for one day this year and it was a BLAST.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 22, 2008)

Yep two of my friends are furries and they introduced me to the fandom hehe XD


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 22, 2008)

I have met one furr IRL, a French guy, yes he speaks english lol, pitty i didn't speak more french though, we also intend to meat again in the future so it wasn't just a one off thing. If i was able to afford it, i would willingly meet other furries to.


----------



## Kaku (Jun 22, 2008)

Yeah, one of my best friends is a fur, and he's the one who got me into the fandom.
And there's another kid I know who's a fur, and he goes to my school. Yeah.

That's about it.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 22, 2008)

Nope.  Maybe in the near future.


----------



## Lucid (Jun 22, 2008)

Yeah, I've met a bunch.  Some are cool, some I could have done without meeting.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 22, 2008)

If you count the girl i right to and speak to over the phone then i suppose you could say i know two furries IRL o.o.


----------



## Tevnon (Jun 22, 2008)

I've been to several conventions, numerous furmeets, lived exclusively with other furries for three years, had two furry mates (not at the same time), and so forth.
Currently the only furry I really "know" in RL lives in Texas, and I'm in Louisiana (used to stay with him, lots of random stuff happened, I'm here now). I still havenâ€™t really gotten back used to not having other furries around.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 22, 2008)

uuuh me and hackfox have known each other since 4th grade. neither of knew the other was a furry, i am the uber furry, and he was just a fur fan and i introduced him to FA. MidiBear is coming to my town in 4 days, may meet him at sixflags or something. and im planning to go to FWA, Fur week atlanta, next year or the year after with hackfox


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Jun 22, 2008)

The only furry I've ever met in real life was this friend of mine I went to school with since 2nd grade. We didn't know we were both furry until the middle of High School though


----------



## Nastynate (Jun 22, 2008)

Well when I turned 23 I decided yeah I better go meet some furs irl because this anonomus fourm lurking is unhealthy.  3 years later I finally work up the balls to actually do it and I go to rmfc. I meet some cool people and now Im headed to AC.


----------



## Karukatsu (Jun 22, 2008)

no but I really really want to. I just moved here and all my fur buddies tend to live in cali..weird..


----------



## Javarod (Jun 22, 2008)

Most definitely, considering that I started the group FurShore when I lived in NJ, plus I've had (and currently have) a number of furry room mates, the current being Sashi138. Plus I've helped out several years at Anthrocon, and was helping initially with the Phoenix Furnace plans.


----------



## KalebFenoir (Jun 23, 2008)

Yeah, I've met a few. Probably about 4... seems I'm in a bit of a dead-zone in terms of Furs.


----------



## KeatonKitsune (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm very shy and not too social, so meeting some would be hard. But so far I havn't met any furries in real life.

 I doubt I ever will.


----------



## Teriath (Jun 23, 2008)

yeah of course. My current roommate is a wolf. We even have that Adam Wan Kama Citra poster on inside of the door to our room  I also know a few in the area and hang out once in a while. California is very populated with furries I'd say.


----------



## NinjaWolf041 (Jun 23, 2008)

I went to a local fur meet and met some... well interesting furs. Luckily 2 of them (the ones I actually went there to meet) ended up being really cool and now are really good friends of mine.


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 23, 2008)

No, I haven't, at least not to my knowledge.
Any furs near pelham NY?
Yes?
no?


----------



## Wait Wait (Jun 23, 2008)

i think a few of my friends are closet furries (or may have told each other about it >_>)
i'd hate to be left out, but it's kind of dangerous to ask


----------



## Madness (Jun 23, 2008)

I havent met any furries in real life or atleast not to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## Keowolf (Jun 23, 2008)

Naw, I haven't met any furs in real-life yet.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 23, 2008)

i think....
ill say yet too


----------



## Killerdwagon (Jun 23, 2008)

yes, i know over 100 furs+ IRL :/


----------



## Midi Bear (Jun 23, 2008)

Three of my IRL friends are furries. It's pretty awesome, though another one of my friends forgot I was one today and started complaining about how Huw "won't stop talking to people who jack off to beanie babies...". That really fucking pissed me off, but I didn't say anything to him, so not to make a scene. But yeah, there's that.

There is a slight chance I could be meeting LonelyFox and HaxFox this summer though, which could be cool. I'm definately meeting at least one fur from online this summer, though, which will, without a doupt, be epic.


----------



## superfurydog (Jun 24, 2008)

yeah...there are no furs around where i live .....(China)..


----------



## Elpants (Jun 24, 2008)

Maybe.

Never knew them well enough to ask them.

Saw someone in one of my college classes last semester who was always doodling the same character, some fox...Never met her though, when a class of almost 300 heading for a single door, it's chaos.


----------



## Tesune Nyghtwolf (Jun 24, 2008)

one was is my ex, but he moved away *sighs*, one is a good friend of mine and yiff buddy, and one was my old master thay doesnt have a cell phone so he thinks i ignore him >.<


----------



## Lord Eon (Jun 24, 2008)

My current girlfriend was a fur, though I'm not sure if she still is, since she's lost interest in the furry fandom in favour of Transformers lately. I'm almost certain my first girlfriend was also furry, although I wasn't really aware of the fandom at the time, so it never came up in discussion, but she had a fursona, loved animals, drew cartoon animals, etc. She still does all that, so I imagine she is a furry. Perhaps I should ask her some time. 

As to possible close encounters of the furry kind, I do have a good friend at university who I think may be a closeted fur; he thinks Krystal is sexy anyways. Also I'm acquainted with a girl who I've seen wandering around with ears and a tail, though I've not had an opportunity to ask her if she's a fur.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Jun 24, 2008)

I did meet one in real life at a furmeet a couple times, and I remember having a good time with her and the other furs there.  It was nice to meet someone online and then meet her in person, though unfortunately, she was only around for a short time since she was studying at a school close to where I was before she would return back home across the country, but at least my memories of her will remain within me for a very long time.  We still keep in touch online through IM conversations.


----------



## Akiwarumono (Jun 24, 2008)

I want to, and I am going to soon. :]


----------



## Pwncakesfury (Jun 24, 2008)

I have never met another furry, sadly. I really hope I do at some point in the near future, but who knows =P


----------



## Kallinx Zlephin (Jun 24, 2008)

I met 1 in real life so far. I plan on meeting my girlfriend in person eventually (Met online, she's a fur too)


----------



## Shade Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

i wonce was at a furrmeet and met OVER 9000! furrs.


----------



## Belial switchblade (Jun 24, 2008)

i know more then a few furs personally some of them just passing aquaintences from across the country, some of them i was less then happy to interact with. Then again im a tad eccentric.


----------



## ExTo (Jun 25, 2008)

Recently, for the very first time, I've met another furry.


----------



## Aryeonos (Jun 25, 2008)

I kinda made my friends furs and the spread the furry ebola to a few others.


----------



## NinjaWolf041 (Jun 25, 2008)

Aryeonos said:


> I kinda made my friends furs and the spread the furry ebola to a few others.



Hehe thats what I plan on doing with my roommates (we move in, on next Tuesday). I already bought a wolf statue to put in the living room.


----------



## thebeast76 (Jun 25, 2008)

Bonzzai said:


> What do you mean that you're "not only" a furry? What else are you? :9



I'm a musician, video gamer, metalhead, car enthusiast, gun nut, and chef.
I also tell jokes.


----------



## Magica (Jun 25, 2008)

Nope, and if I did, I doubt they would say anything about being furry to me.


----------



## Chevallier LaChance (Jun 25, 2008)

I met quite a few in my area ^^ They were actually pretty cool!


----------



## Draco_2k (Jun 25, 2008)

I imagine it has to be hard to actually "meet" furs in real life. "Do you like talking animals" isn't exactly a good conversation starter.


----------



## Leonix (Jun 25, 2008)

Sadly I have yet to meet a RL fur *shrugs*


----------



## KristynLioness (Jun 25, 2008)

I've met lots of furries in real life, especially when I used to be active in KYFurs and also when I went into Anthrocon 06


----------



## Ratte (Jun 25, 2008)

lol, spelled "Maybe" wrong.

I only met one, and one fake one...damn that little rape-child.


----------



## Drakaji (Jun 25, 2008)

Not really myself. I'm too nervous to let anyone know I'm a furry because of the horrible rep 4chan and TV has given the fandom.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 25, 2008)

What's 4chan, anyway?


----------



## Jonas_Redpaw (Jun 25, 2008)

I haven't, but I plan to when I've raised the funds to go to cons and whatnot.  Hell, I'm the only openly gay person in my year at college, not much chance of anyone coming out as furry!

And 4chan's an anime image board (correct me if I'm wrong) that's seems to spew out trolls into the rest of the internet (I know not everyone on there's a troll, I have a few friends that use the site, but it isn't the friendliest place on the net).


----------



## Draco_2k (Jun 25, 2008)

Jonas_Redpaw said:


> Hell, I'm the only openly gay person in my year at college, not much chance of anyone* coming out as furry*!


Imagining that scares the everliving shit out of me.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 25, 2008)

lols, im mostly open about being a furry to everyone BUT my friends and family, its pretty weird


----------



## Phoenixwildfire (Jun 25, 2008)

met some at the JAFAX convention last weekend


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 25, 2008)

me and HackFox have been friends since 4th grade


----------



## Roka (Jun 25, 2008)

nopers v.v


----------



## Snowden (Jun 26, 2008)

None yet


----------



## Kobo-Kun (Jun 26, 2008)

I recently met two at an anime con. I also have a friend I've know for less than a year who is a furry.


----------



## Tesune Nyghtwolf (Jun 26, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> What's 4chan, anyway?


an extermely confusing version of Fchan. couldnt tell you how it works. like i tell everyone, stick to Fchan to avoid brain bleeding


----------



## Roka (Jun 27, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> lols, im mostly open about being a furry to everyone BUT my friends and family, its pretty weird


 
im only open to those on the internet. cant risk opening it to anyone IRL xD


----------



## Hyenaworks (Jun 27, 2008)

Very many.  Scalies too.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 16, 2008)

sadly no but hopefully one day I will, it would make me extremely happy.


----------



## Kit_Cheetah (Jul 16, 2008)

yes i have, im friends with several in my area. we get together once ever week or two and hang out  there is an active group in my city to but most are on the other side so its hard to get to those other meetings.


----------



## Rayne (Jul 16, 2008)

Nope, I haven't met any yet.


----------



## Tagwyn (Jul 16, 2008)

I know of two.  The first one I met ended up being my girlfriend.  I was dating her, and she got hold of my drawing notebook, to my great embarresment, and suprised me by saying she was a furry too!  The other furry I know is a good friend of mine who I found out was a furry after looking at her DA.  Of the three of us though, I'm the only one who's actually active in the fandom.  They just draw.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 16, 2008)

Aye, met some furs/scalies: Torrle, Kinkai, Tokeki, and CAThulu.  CAT is local, and we hang out usually a couple nights a week doing art, movies and snacking, heh.  Though sometimes we also catch some movies and stuff.  Also spoken to Trogan and Teaselbone on the phone a few times.  Not bad considering I don't do Cons or Fur-events.


----------



## Werevixen (Jul 16, 2008)

Tens of them.


----------



## amtrack88 (Jul 16, 2008)

There are about 6 I see more often. I've also been to a convention.


----------



## Temarinyo (Jul 16, 2008)

i know three. one is my best friend, one is an acquaintance and one is wonderful to be with xD


----------



## AnyaDServal (Jul 16, 2008)

I've met quite a few, being fortunate enough to live in So. Cal, but there are only a few that I consider to be close friends. :3


----------



## lafeel (Jul 16, 2008)

A few, and would not mind meeting more, as long as they're nice ones.


----------



## Monkeykitten (Jul 16, 2008)

I went to high school with a few. That's how I was introduced to the fandom...


----------



## Denyen (Jul 16, 2008)

My boyfriend, who is also my room mate in the dorm, is a furry. We hang out with two others a lot on a regular basis. There is another guy who games with us. He kinda is and kinda isn't a furry. He's a gray area, really.

There are about 21 or so local furs that I see on a semi-regular basis. On top of that, there is another large group of furs that live about an hour from us in the next city.


----------



## ArcanumWolf (Jul 17, 2008)

No, and I probably won't.  I seem to doubt that there are any within a reasonable distance of me.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 17, 2008)

ArcanumWolf said:


> No, and I probably won't.  I seem to doubt that there are any within a reasonable distance of me.



dude come on, I'm driving more than 2,000 miles to meet some furries at a convention. I'm sure you live closer to some furries than I do... gawd arizona sucks T.T

as for the topic: I've never met any furries, I've converted all of the people who met ME into being a furry XD


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jul 17, 2008)

My uncle is a fur, and I happen to know a girl from this forum personally, fun stuff.


----------



## Jarz (Jul 17, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> dude come on, I'm driving more than 2,000 miles to meet some furries at a convention.



Wow, would like to go, but my parents don't know i'm a furry and i dont have any friends here to make an excuse (or to take hostage)...



NekoFox08 said:


> arizona sucks T.T



Yeah...


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 17, 2008)

Jarz said:


> Wow, would like to go, but my parents don't know i'm a furry and i dont have any friends here to make an excuse (or to take hostage)...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...



oh, neither do mine, I simply said I was going to an anime convention... that's a little more bearable for those who do not share your interests... lol, I can just imagine saying, "mom, I'm going to a furry convention"... "wtf is a furry convention?"... "oh, it's where you dress up as an animal and go around scritching, and having a great furry time!"... 

*falls*


----------



## Jarz (Jul 17, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> "oh, it's where you dress up as an animal and go around scritching, and having a great furry time!"...



haha, yours would get at least an idea  mine don't, they just clasify anime as evil or a waste of time and are the type of parents that over-protect their son (they don't even let me go to the movies!)  at least when i move to somewhere else finally i will get some freedom


----------



## Fou-lu (Jul 17, 2008)

Just one very recently, he happens to live just 5 minutes away from me. I met him once and it turns out we kind of like each other. Going on a date with him this weekend


----------



## Ruiisu (Jul 17, 2008)

Um...I don't think so. Unless my friend's furry legs count.
Other than that It's gonna have to be a no for me.
Maybe people can see them when you halusinate, that'd be cool.


----------



## Xipoid (Jul 17, 2008)

I have, but to be fair it was rather anticlimactic.


----------



## Ainoko (Jul 17, 2008)

I have run across a few where I wiork at


----------



## TamaraRose (Jul 17, 2008)

well i hope  convention going  counts  that where i have met  furs  otherthen meetings  for the local  con and  barbqueing at my house... { yes   i  bbq  food not  other  furs}


----------



## Kalianos (Jul 18, 2008)

Gladly yes, my two best friends are furrys.


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Jul 18, 2008)

I've met furries in real life before.

I have yet to meet furries that can spell, especially when it comes to the words "you", "maybe", and such.


----------



## NiChan (Jul 18, 2008)

I don't know anyone offline that is a furry at least. But I am planning to meet a couple of them next month! ^_^


----------



## Entropy (Jul 18, 2008)

As far as I know, no.

My best friend protests to be anti-furry but actually loves Tirrel's flash videos, so I'm not sure about him. He may well have turned furry after exposure to the fandom.


----------



## Glennjam (Jul 18, 2008)

yeah, a fur i met online told me another fur was having a birthday party, so i just tagged along =3 was good fun


----------



## fireguardiancoty (Jul 18, 2008)

Yes I have. He's really awesome! ^^ We go to school together so we see each other pretty often.


----------



## xKagex (Jul 18, 2008)

My best friend is a furry. I've met a few of his friends who are also furries. and in december I'm going on a cruise that will be highly inhabbited by furries. so I think the answer to that is yes. lol.
Kinda odd that a non furry has met more furries than some of the furries have.


----------



## NinjaWulf (Jul 18, 2008)

I have only met one fur and that is Xerxes. He's the head of Myfursona.com. I am going to be meeting the site owner (Kovu the Husky) soon as well.


----------



## Lumpy (Jul 18, 2008)

it's really not as great as you might think it would be.


----------



## xiath (Jul 19, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> dude come on, I'm driving more than 2,000 miles to meet some furries at a convention. I'm sure you live closer to some furries than I do... gawd arizona sucks T.T



yes.. arizona does suck.. I was hoping to randomly run into one at the mall today (why the hell did they think it was a good idea to make an OUTDOOR mall in arizona?) because i was wearing my dog collar... but only got passing stares.  

but some girl who knew someone in our group started to talk to him and then looked at me and said "are you wearing a dog collar?" "I want one." and "if you where a dog you would be a Grey hound." didn't know what to say on the last one...


----------



## Shadow (Jul 19, 2008)

I've met furries in real life that I knew from the net first. The others I met in real life first. Anyone know GreenReaper of Wikifur?


----------



## IzzyRedPanda (Jul 19, 2008)

At Cons, of course. As far as cons go, not at all :C I don't think there is any where I live. I live in a city full of snobs, where the motto is, "If you ain't my friend, fuck off because you arent worth my precious money spending time."

I wish I did. I used to have a good friend who was into the furry fandom but now shes moving to Holland D8>


----------



## Jarz (Jul 19, 2008)

xiath said:


> because i was wearing my dog collar... but only got passing stares.


So that was you!


----------



## RetroCorn (Jul 19, 2008)

i've met only one, she's realy nice. 

saw her yesterday infact.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 19, 2008)

I suppose my friend counts as a fur. Then again, she counts as many things: /b/tard, dark elf, monster.


----------



## Neromyr-Windstrike (Jul 19, 2008)

I've met a few furres myself around town. a friend from another forum introduced me to a forum created specifically for furres from my state. i've been to a couple of meets since and its cool. unfortunately i don't get to hang out with alot of them outside of meets but who knows. that may change some time. *giggles and wags his tails*


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 19, 2008)

Haven't met one yet... I suspect someone at my school of being a furry... It could be anyone...


----------



## Zigfried (Jul 19, 2008)

No I haven't, though I have met a therian.


----------



## LunaT (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, two. Both from my school, both male lions. There's another in my school but I haven't met him yet. He's a husky and runs myfursona. I'm the only female furry that I know of. ;v;


----------



## BlackRat (Jul 20, 2008)

I know several people who are potentially, but never met anyone who was openly furry.


----------



## Vesuro (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah, I live with one.


----------



## ZentratheFox (Jul 20, 2008)

My best friend is one, and so are most of my other friends. We're working on an all-furry house, come March.


----------



## Baby Giraffe (Jul 20, 2008)

I found out one of my friends is a fur. Heh, go figure.


----------



## Lost (Jul 21, 2008)

I met my main fur friend Prancer online and find out he lived one town over and been having fun ever since. We even went to AC this year together and it was AWESOME!!


----------



## baroncoon (Jul 21, 2008)

Well all my roommates are currently furries and a good portion of my friends have some association or awareness to the community. Also working in a art supply store I see many of the local furry art community when they come in for supplies or framing.


----------



## China-Kitty (Jul 21, 2008)

Yep, my old friend and classmate whom I was hanging out with.

I've recently came across an old classmate of mine via Livejournal. I posted into an LJ furry community by introducing myself and that classmate said that he recognized my real name and said that we went to elementary school together. Surprised, I checked his profile and I too remembered his real name. I haven't seen him for YEARS and I cannot believe that he too is a furry and anime fan like me!

Oh yeah, there's this girl I also acquainted with at a bookstore and she too is a furry.


----------



## cyyle (Jul 21, 2008)

.


----------



## PaperRabbit (Jul 21, 2008)

Nope, never D: ! Though I'm very silent about being one myself, so I don't think anyone would recognize me as a furry. XD


----------



## cyyle (Jul 21, 2008)

.


----------



## Nargle (Jul 22, 2008)

There's someone I _suspect_, and I may slowly be turning my boyfriend into a furry, but other then that, nope.


----------



## XoPp (Jul 22, 2008)

sparx said:


> also, now there is an international furry symbol, so wherever you are, if you see someone with this symbol, then you know theyre furry. i think its genious ^^
> 
> http://furry.wikia.com/wiki/PhiPaw



why havent i been told that excists :evil:
i am so getting a fox eared hoodie with HUGE "phipaw" symbol on the back when i can. [jk]and im getting a phipaw tattoo on both arms and my forehead[/jk]

and no i never met anyone, except when i was in school one of the girls on my class wore hoodies and hats with animal ears, dunno if it means anything tho.

edi
and i didn't know about the fandom when i was at school.


----------



## NinjaWolf041 (Jul 22, 2008)

I am going to go hang out with a fur today .


----------



## Kano (Jul 22, 2008)

My friend and her boyfriend are furries, but my friend lives up in New York now. My boyfriend isn't one but he doesn't mind that I am :3


----------



## Laze (Jul 22, 2008)

I know a guy online I've met up a few times with who was a furry. 

Don't know for how long, it appeared to have happened overnight but knowing him he would have kept it to himself for quite along time. He seems to be be going through quite a few things right now - you know, gender issues... Eh hehe... 

I haven't really asked him anything about it. His rise to Furrydom anyways, haven't really found the right way of asking. I suppose I'll corner him about it sometime soon considering.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 22, 2008)

Laze said:


> I know a guy online I've met up a few times with who was a furry.
> 
> Don't know for how long, it appeared to have happened overnight but knowing him he would have kept it to himself for quite along time. He seems to be be going through quite a few things right now - you know, gender issues... Eh hehe...
> 
> I haven't really asked him anything about it. His rise to Furrydom anyways, haven't really found the right way of asking. I suppose I'll corner him about it sometime soon considering.



w00t! Jerry springer!... *cough* sry, don't take offense to that, it was just surprise after another reading that xD

anyway, I managed to somewhat convert my ex boyfriend to the fandom... more or less, he just likes the yiff. he still calls me a freak though >_< (me being a furry the reason why he dumped me)


----------



## Laze (Jul 22, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> w00t! Jerry springer!... *cough* sry, don't take offense to that, it was just surprise after another reading that xD


 
Nah, none taken.

He seems to be more comfortable with things as they are now anyway, so I am quite happy for him. Despite me being on the _I really couldn't actualy understand how hard I tried_ level.


----------



## D_Claw (Jul 22, 2008)

No, but I would love to know someone I want a furry friend ^^


----------



## Kano (Jul 22, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> w00t! Jerry springer!... *cough* sry, don't take offense to that, it was just surprise after another reading that xD
> 
> anyway, I managed to somewhat convert my ex boyfriend to the fandom... more or less, he just likes the yiff. he still calls me a freak though >_< (me being a furry the reason why he dumped me)


 
I was afraid that my current boyfriend would dump me after I told him I was a furry >.< But he was just like "Wait...what?..Oh, okay." and that was it ^^;


----------



## Laze (Jul 22, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, would you actually integrate the whole Fursona situation into a relationship?


----------



## FoxInABox (Jul 22, 2008)

No, havn't meet any yet, but I will be present at the next EF and I expect to meet several furries there ^^;; It's kinda making me a bit nervious, but I'm sure it will be fun..


----------



## Rebahnic (Jul 22, 2008)

I know of four furs around where I live. One is an annoying spazz who loves to type "L1k3 7h15 101", One is semi-normal, another is a sonic obsessed fan-girl, and the last is an avian who surprised me with his ability to type complete sentences. 

I wish there were more furs with the ability to use proper grammar. T-T


----------



## harry2110 (Jul 23, 2008)

I've met one at summer camp one year.  Hes a wolf.  His name is baltoluver66 on DA.  I just met another one at vgl in louisville.  He was waiting in line with me to get the autographes of jack wall, tommy tallico, and the video game pianist.


----------



## LuckyM (Jul 23, 2008)

my boyfreind, and i have one freind that im perty sure is one, im gonna ask him next time i see him, and im sure i met and walked by quite a few i didnt know were one =)


----------



## Telnac (Jul 23, 2008)

I choose to remain very much in the closet at this time.  Meeting other furs would require me to exit said closet.


----------



## Antiroo (Jul 23, 2008)

Bonzzai said:


> Naw, knowing two creepy furries is really not luck, hahah. I guess I SHOULD be grateful that they introduced me to the fandom, though. So... thanks, my creepy friends :3


I've always been the 'creepy friend' 3:
also,
hello im antiroo nice to meet u


----------



## gunnerboy (Aug 7, 2008)

like three, one of wich is my best friend


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 7, 2008)

I chosen maybe. Noone said he's a furry to me, but maybe some of them still was one ^^


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 7, 2008)

Might've met a few and never realised it. You never know right?


----------



## Lilfurbal (Aug 7, 2008)

Ya I most certainly have, a very large number of them without even yet attending a convention.  There's a nice furry community all around my city and we have scheduled and even non-scheduled furmeets.  Fun times indeed.  Some have fursuits, others are planning to get fursuits.  Just lots of fun   There's also a fur who works at my place of work whom I met through this community, and not while at work, interesting enough.  o,0


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Oct 30, 2008)

I met several at Anthrocon 2008!

I can't wait until Halloween.  Maybe I might see some furries trick or treating around my neighborhood.  Or will I?


----------



## Irreverent (Oct 30, 2008)

Rather than no or maybe, I'm inclined to say "not yet."  Until identifying with the fandom myself, I simply wasn't looking for them.


----------



## CerberusWhitefur (Oct 30, 2008)

I have ^^ To be honest, we are having meetings in every month, and I meet with some in other times, juts to have fun. Oh, and my mate is furry as well. What can I say? Small country =3


----------



## mrredfox (Oct 30, 2008)

nope :\


----------



## mattprower08 (Oct 30, 2008)

i might have, if my friend who is slightly into the fandom counts as one... ^^;


----------



## Estidel (Oct 30, 2008)

Sure have, we meet at least a few times a week. I've also met others, but usually only in passing.


----------



## Xero108 (Oct 30, 2008)

I met 2.


----------



## Bayard Zylos (Oct 30, 2008)

No, but I'd love to meet anyone living in Chicago. ^_^


----------



## FoothePanda (Oct 30, 2008)

Yep, I have. 3 of my friends are furries.


----------



## Wreth (Oct 30, 2008)

Yes, one


----------



## WarTheifX (Oct 30, 2008)

Only 1 in my area that I know of. And I'm hard pressed to find any in the countryside of W Mi.


----------



## Maio Maio Tigerman (Oct 30, 2008)

im still new to the fandom so i havent even had time to get out and meet any yet or even know how to tell if someone is a furry. one of my friends likes the are but feverently denies that he is a furry (he thinks we are weird) so i havent told him i am so that our friendship isnt strained (i think he sortof knows ive been showing him too much furry stuff on the internet damm you Kurrel for writing such a good song  ).


----------



## TH-Violinist (Oct 30, 2008)

I just found out one of my friends is a furry. We were talking about stuff, and I accident;y mentioned it. Then she said she knew exactly what it was. I thought she would be upset with it, but turns out, she was just meaning she was one.


----------



## Journey (Oct 30, 2008)

I know of at least 3 other furs


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Oct 30, 2008)

Nope  None in my city as far i know.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 30, 2008)

To date I have met, at least 10 furs in my area, 6/7 of them I meet every other weekend....and I know one that I see every other day in class.

I feel lucky to have a good group of fur friends in real life. When I hear about those who have a hard time finding other furs it makes me a little sad for them.


----------



## pheonix (Oct 31, 2008)

3 maybe 4 soon.


----------



## Xeans (Oct 31, 2008)

I know there's at least one furry nearby, I just need to find them IRL


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Oct 31, 2008)

I've met 3 furs. But I knew them though another furry forum, and set up the meeting.

I've only ever "properly" met 1 fur IRL where we had no ideas either one of us were a furry before then.
A week or so ago; I was walking in the halls of my college with a friend (He's "Deeplydistubed" on FA, but really doesn't concider himself a furry at all) Xero108 -sorry dude. I'm beyond horrible with remembering names, and already forgot yours XP- saw me and walked up to me and started talking (We sortof knew eachother from before then) And looked at Shawn (Deeplydistubed) curiously and said "Hey.. I know you from somewhere. -long pause- Deeplydistubed, right?" I looked at Xero oddly and with some excitement, and was like "Omfg, you're a furry too?"


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 31, 2008)

I have and I plan on living with some.


----------



## Signify (Nov 1, 2008)

No.


----------



## Kanrei (Nov 1, 2008)

Yes, I have meet, ^^ some which I know from internet.


----------



## shadeshadow (Nov 1, 2008)

I've never known another, though i'm hoping to, the only one I have met was over Yahoo Messenger. So no i haven't


----------



## Arshes Nei v2 (Nov 1, 2008)

i met my mate on fa he lives in the same state weve  been dating for 2 weeks i love him


----------



## harry2110 (Nov 1, 2008)

I have met 4 people that I am very good friend with.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Nov 2, 2008)

as far as I know, no I havn't...  I wish I could, but I'm not gonna go around asking people if they're a furry.  I do, however, know a lot of people who could possibly be furs, but this is just such an open-ended question because I really don't know.  So I'm saying "maybe".


----------



## bluewulf1 (Nov 2, 2008)

Bayard Zylos said:


> No, but I'd love to meet anyone living in Chicago. ^_^


i live in portage, not that far from chicago.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 2, 2008)

No, but TyVulp is nearby. I'll scare him one day.


----------



## Ralphh (Nov 2, 2008)

I've met one, he was pretty nice. -shrugs-


----------



## GrundMoon (Nov 2, 2008)

I haven't meet any yet furry on real live


----------



## AniyaSliverwood (Nov 2, 2008)

All my friends know I am a furry and some are too


----------



## Sabine Sommer (Nov 2, 2008)

Yes. I've met 4 over my lifetime (different people/times).

They were scary and way too friendly.


----------



## sashadistan (Nov 3, 2008)

I know know 2 others! it's awesome.


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 3, 2008)

I've met 5 furs from online, and 3 I already knew irl, but didn't know they were furry until later. 2 of the ones I already knew irl I see on the daily basis, which is nice. We get to talk fur talk all the time.. we can seriously talk about nothing but furry for hours on end. It's awesome.


----------



## Tackle (Nov 4, 2008)

I haven't met a single fur in RL...As I've told before, I think I'm the ONLY FUR in my whole city, state and even in the country...
The furry fandom is not well recieved yet...
Well, if it does spreads, I'll be able to say that I was the one who started it! ^^ X3


----------



## NIJI (Nov 4, 2008)

yes pretty much all of my friends are furrys (in real life) i have 6 furry friends ^.^


----------



## bozzles (Nov 4, 2008)

Saw Mukichan at AWA.


----------



## Kume (Nov 16, 2008)

One or two, thats pretty much it


----------



## Kye Vixen (Nov 16, 2008)

No, none im afraid.


----------



## Jax (Nov 16, 2008)

None, but I live in the basement and never come out. OK, that part was not true. I do not hide my furriness, but no, not one. Missed my chance once. Saw a girl in a Micky D once. Wanted to say hi just cause, but she was young and I am me so I did not. How do I know? Well, I could be wrong but the tail seemed to be a clue. It was good to see.
But...I head to the Fiesta Con in Feb. Perhaps I might meet one there.


----------



## sdm42393 (Nov 16, 2008)

I think my girlfriend might be a furry, she looks up anthro art whenever I'm at her house and often writes stories about wolves.  Besides that I haven't.


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 16, 2008)

I started a "what's your favourite webcomic" thread in the "off topic" section of my favourite forum.  It seems to be bringing a few out of the woodwork.  Waiting to see if they show up here.

Almoste as fun as sniping engineers.


----------



## PaulShepherd (Nov 16, 2008)

No, but I hope I do soon.


----------



## brrrr (Nov 16, 2008)

Irreverent said:


> Almoste as fun as sniping engineers.


hahaha

I've met a few, but the conversation was/is rarely about the fandom.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Nov 16, 2008)

Not yet.


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 16, 2008)

Outside of Cons, do furs get together?  Paintball?  Beer and wing nights?  Social/movie nights?

Pretty common in one of my other hobbies, on another forum.  What's the protocol for furs and how would you announce it?

This site doesn't seem to have a meetings and get togethers forum.


----------



## brrrr (Nov 16, 2008)

I don't really have a group of just fur friends. I met them from a good deal of seperate hobbies. Either through competitive gaming, classes, fur friends with other fur friends (hurrrr), and one through my job. If we get together it's usually due to interests other than the fandom.

So in short, I have no idea.


----------



## Maio Maio Tigerman (Nov 16, 2008)

i recently went to a furry coffee meet there were about 10 there but i didnt meet them all (shame but i am really shy and trying to change that).


----------



## zevvy (Nov 16, 2008)

i knew one. cept he was a douche who was also a druggie and gave furries a bad rep at my HS, soooooooo i lay low.


----------



## Tudd (Nov 16, 2008)

Irreverent said:


> Outside of Cons, do furs get together?  Paintball?  Beer and wing nights?  Social/movie nights?
> 
> Pretty common in one of my other hobbies, on another forum.  What's the protocol for furs and how would you announce it?
> 
> This site doesn't seem to have a meetings and get togethers forum.



It seems like the internet is the extent of most of it. 

Unless you actually find yourself a group of furs who enjoy paintball, beer and wings, movie nights. In that case, its just a group of friends, who happen to be furs. Complicated eh?

Distance seems to be the biggest thing separating everyone hence cons.


----------



## devils (Nov 17, 2008)

i've only met one and we've met up three times already and we're planing on meeting up for a long time


----------



## {Foxums Prippit} (Nov 17, 2008)

Soon, hopefully. 

I've spoke to a few people on the phone though, which was awesome.


----------



## Zorro101 (Nov 18, 2008)

NOT ONE EVERRR!!! 

and dont think i will for a very long time


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 18, 2008)

Maio Maio Tigerman said:


> i recently went to a furry coffee meet there were about 10 there but i didnt meet them all (shame but i am really shy and trying to change that).



Looks like Ontariofurries.ca might be holding meets/get togethers for furry fans in the greater GTA.  Have to see what develops.


----------



## Merion (Nov 18, 2008)

Hm, let's see... Once my classmate asked me to draw something for him. So I went: "OK, no problem dude, just tell me what you want me to draw!" And he said something like: "I'd like something that you guys call YIFF."

o___O'

I was pretty shocked 'cause I've never met a non-furry who knew what yiff was! >.>' He's not a fur himself, but he KNOWS stuff about furry fandom and he knows that I am a fur! owO''

Does that count? X3


----------



## Lowblock (Nov 18, 2008)

in b4 lrn2 grammar

No I haven't.  I highly doubt anyone around me are either, which really sucks...


----------



## iceprincess7d (Nov 19, 2008)

3 of my friends are furs, 2 creep me out slightly, but are good friends and the other one needs to be neutered


----------



## PixiesKitty (Nov 20, 2008)

I've met, let me think... 9 furs in real life that I can call either friends or acquaintances, a few more that I can't recall that I saw a couple of times in furmeets.

I can tell you that most of them are really good friends, but not great roommates. Even less boyfriends (I met only another female fur that I can call friend, I don't date her so I can't know).

Be wary of the fur who is kicked out by his roommate, never pays his bills, orders icecream and never gives you some!!!! and asks you to live with you!!!!! Nevarh!


----------



## Fishela (Nov 21, 2008)

Well, I'm a Fur, my boyfriend is a Fur, his two best friends are Furs, MY best friend is a Fur... I went to Youmacon and was BOMBARDED by Furs...
I love furriessss!


----------



## Azerane (Nov 22, 2008)

Yes! Many! First one I met was my b/f... then I've met quite a few in SA... so many in fact that I don't know all their names... roughly 15 or so of them.... they are kinda cool xD


----------



## nachoboy (Nov 22, 2008)

so i recently found out that there's another fur who goes to my same college. to tell you the truth, i didn't think there were any furries in my state other than me.

unfortunately, he's moving to north idaho in a couple months.


----------



## wolf_fur (Nov 22, 2008)

no, i haven't met any other furs. but my friend saw me drawing fur type things & asked me what it is, i told him & now he seems very... interested


----------



## stuntman021 (Nov 23, 2008)

I've never met a furry in real life.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 23, 2008)

I doubt that, since I hear talk of California furs left and right: FEL, KaputOtter,...


----------



## WolfTailz (Nov 23, 2008)

Nope I never have. Or at least I think. My friend knew what yiff was though so that is kinda suspicious 0_o


----------



## lovennight (Nov 24, 2008)

i honestly know at least 10 or more people :3


----------



## Shadow (Nov 24, 2008)

After going to MFF for the second time in 2 years, I can now saw I've met many I previously only knew via the internet. |D


----------



## wolf_fur (Nov 25, 2008)

omg!!! i went into school with a collar & told people(friends) i was a furry. now i know that 2 of my friends know furs & im gonna meat 1 in December, near Christmas brake!!!
yay:mrgreen:


----------



## BlackRat (Nov 27, 2008)

Turns out I have met another furry. I've had my suspicions about this person for a couple of months, so I finally asked if he was over MSN, to which he replied "That depends on your definition of furry"...screams yes to me XD
Brief discussion later, he lets me know he'd consider himself to be a closet furry, so I abruptly explained my position. He doesn't seem to keen on discussing it so I'ma leave it be for a bit. 
But yay, I know a furry IRL, this could be useful...


----------



## BaletheRed (Nov 29, 2008)

Yep. Four of my really good friends are furs. I'll be meeting more once my friend introduces me to them.


----------



## bearetic (Nov 29, 2008)

Once, when I was in high school. We didn't go to the same place and whenever we'd get online I'd never talk about it just because I didn't want to be cliche and predictable or something like that. Talk about a great way to kill social skills.

Also she was into the porn, I wasn't.


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 29, 2009)

Yup, 2 as a matter of fact.

Both in my school and friendly to me because I think they suspect I am a furry.

Or they must've seen my art, it can scream out furry sometimes =D

First one I met I saw with a collar on. I talk with her from time to time.

The second one I saw was drawing dragon anthros. I dont talk to her much. But she is friendly.

The second one inspired me into drawing dragons =D

The first one gave me a :3 face when I saw the collar, LoL


----------



## ToeClaws (Jan 29, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Looks like Ontariofurries.ca might be holding meets/get togethers for furry fans in the greater GTA.  Have to see what develops.



Aye, and many cities have local groups.  I know London has a group which I briefly said hello to, but haven't hooked up with anyone yet.  I prefer know a bit about people before agreeing to meet up and stuff, and I believe it's the same for CAThulu.  Who knows, may meet up with some if I can find out more about'em.

You and I are SO having a pint (or three) whenever we're in the other's area.


----------



## Nightweaver (Jan 29, 2009)

Holy shit this thread was dead, buried and had moss growing over it. Oh well, might as well.

All the furries I've met have either dropped from the fandom or disappeared into obscurity. With the exception of a few. I talked with Roz Gibson once, that was pretty cool. Also met Eric B. and Charla T., but they turned out to be pretentious assholes who thought they could change the fandom from within. I lol'd.


----------



## Dahguns (Jan 29, 2009)

well i knew one girl in high school who did furry art....but i didnt know what a furry was (or that i was one) until the last two years or so....so i guess yes


----------



## DRUNK (Jan 29, 2009)

No, we only exist in the wildest depths of your immagination. In a magical land of wonder and mystery where everyone is anthro and there is a law abbout cleaning up your person's poop.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jan 29, 2009)

Yup!  I've been to Howloween and several furmeets now in the Seattle and Vancouver, BC areas.  Going to one up in Surrey this weekend!


----------



## The Grey One (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah I have - one of my best friends at high school was furry, so we hung out all the time talking about the fandom and our fursonas and the like.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 29, 2009)

One, turned out to be a pedophile babyfag, in retrospect it's hardly surprising, this is the  furry fandom after all :V .


----------



## DRUNK (Jan 29, 2009)

I encountered sevral of them in a dark alley one night. I was brutaly raped, making me into the yiff hungry furry you see before you.


----------



## Fibonacci (Apr 22, 2009)

Tackle said:


> I haven't met a single fur in RL...As I've told before, I think I'm the ONLY FUR in my whole city, state and even in the country...
> The furry fandom is not well recieved yet...
> Well, if it does spreads, I'll be able to say that I was the one who started it! ^^ X3



No you're not.
I used to think the same, but then I found some, and met them in real life.
I'm sure there's at least one other near you (unless you live in the _Llanos_).


----------



## Muir (Apr 22, 2009)

My boyfriend, Dwaggie (on FA) and 2 good friends Evilsquirrel and Rupeskox (both also on FA) are 3 furries I've met IRL and get on well with. I've met others, but dont know them well enough to say I know them.


----------



## SnickersTheCat (Apr 22, 2009)

Yeah, I have like two friends that are furries XD.


----------



## Wolfsmate (Apr 22, 2009)

Nope have not met any, bummer !


----------



## HoneyPup (Apr 22, 2009)

yes, I've met some furries.


----------



## Persona363 (Apr 22, 2009)

I know one who is extremely open about it (To the point of being annoying) and one who I believe is still secretive about it. I've been attempting to get my GF into the fandom as well, so that may soon be three furs. Other than that, I won't go out of my way to meet em, I'm too anti-social for that stuff. Plus I don't go to cons of any sort really.


----------



## El Furicuazo (Apr 22, 2009)

Haven't met any furs in real life yet, and I really want to meet some.   About this topic, I posted it several days ago, BUT I FORGOT THE DAMN POLL!!  You should check it out.

EDIT:

I didn't knew about this thread's existance (i checked the initial post's date).  I correct my previous statement.


----------



## Curagnaste (Apr 22, 2009)

two, my best friend and a person I suspect is a pedophile


----------



## Morroke (Apr 22, 2009)

Well...

I just found out my college's computer programming teacher is a greymuzzle, and a fox.


----------



## iBolt! (Apr 22, 2009)

Yep. Surprisingly, in the heart of redneckland, I have met at least 3 in my school =3 Such awesome people!!!


----------



## ilobmirt (Apr 22, 2009)

Yeah, I have met more than a dozen people over the course of 1 year whom are furries. I first browsed the web (LJ, Pounced, IFPL, etc...), I actively got in touch online, and then if all social contact was still there did I go out and meet them. :3

If you really want to meet some furry friends, you really need to stick your neck out there, be outgoing, and explore. It also helps if you are willing to travel between states to see em. I have a more social life that way. :3 It's all good.


----------



## shouneneye (Apr 23, 2009)

I've met a couple of furries in real life... I'd really like to find a nice gay furry guy who might be interested in being muh Boyfriend... Anyone know any lonely gay guys around Huntsville or gadsden or collinsville, Alabama? I'm so LONELY *SOBB*...


----------



## Shindo (Apr 23, 2009)

all the people i suspect of being furries at my school are always lame


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 23, 2009)

Well I guess I'm going to update, I'm sure about 4 of my friends furries but 2 I definitally know because one told me when I asked him and the other came to work one day with a furry anonymous shirt on...that shirt though does not do what it says its supposed to do >.>


----------



## Shindo (Apr 23, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> Well I guess I'm going to update, I'm sure about 4 of my friends furries but 2 I definitally know because one told me when I asked him and the other came to work one day with a furry anonymous shirt on...that shirt though does not do what it says its supposed to do >.>



how does everyone have furry friends, i want furry friends


----------



## Meeew (Apr 23, 2009)

Shindo said:


> how does everyone have furry friends, i want furry friends



Wear a tail to school and I'm sure you'll meet some xD


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 23, 2009)

Meeew said:


> Wear a tail to school and I'm sure you'll meet some xD


 
I don't do anything furry related and I still find them...I seem to effing attract them to me or something =.=;


----------



## Earthwyrm (Apr 23, 2009)

Naw I don't . I hope to someday though :3


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 23, 2009)

I've met several furries in real life in my area. Then again I attend a fur meet every other Saturday, and I've met a few at an anime con, and I've met a whole bunch going to a fur con.


----------



## Kryn (Apr 23, 2009)

Furries? I've never seen any


----------



## MIDI-Kitty (Apr 23, 2009)

Meeew said:


> Wear a tail to school and I'm sure you'll meet some xD



thats so tempting, but thats asking to be made fun of


----------



## AngelRawrs (Apr 23, 2009)

My best friend of almost nine years, the friend I've had the longest. She is a furry too. <3


----------



## Scarred Eyes (May 10, 2009)

I have met one. Where we both told each other we were furries and had a pleasant conversation. Unfortunately she moved to denver. *teardrop*


----------



## Beta Link (May 10, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I have. My sister's best friend, Ashley, wears a collar and draws furry art. I think she considers herself more of an Otaku than a Furry though. =/

I'm considering buying a collar though, and I'm sure that after one day of school with it, I'll have met a few more.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 10, 2009)

:/ I've met like... 5 furries IRL.
actually they've been the ones to get me interested in FA.


----------



## FurForCameron (May 10, 2009)

I have a friend named Amanda who's one... She didn't even know what "furry" meant until I told her about it; I then proceeded to email her about this website and others... Lol. 
I'm such a nerd.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 10, 2009)

XD when you cant find furries, make your own!


----------



## FurForCameron (May 10, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> XD when you cant find furries, make your own!


 
Ah MPREG :C


----------



## Meeew (May 10, 2009)

Well I met some now ^.^..


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 10, 2009)

I havent met any.... that is sad.

After all you people here seem decent enough that I would like to meet one, after I get over the tail and ear hat of course, which wont be hard.  Everyone has their own little quirks.


----------



## jagdwolf (May 10, 2009)

2 weekends ago, 5 of us furries got together, had lunch, went to the winter farmers market, went gocart racing, and the spent the afternoon listening to music and discussing various artist, cons, and what we do in real life.

4 furries in Bozeman MT, and one from Powel WY  just too slick...gonna have to do it again soon.


----------



## Cotoncandie (May 10, 2009)

I've met a few yes, one lives in my town, and we try to meet up  He introduced me (and the other furries I know IRL) to the fandom.

I'd love to be able to meet some more people at FC tho =3


----------



## Marie (May 10, 2009)

i've seen that there are at least two other members here from norfolk VA, but i haven't met them or any other furs.


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (May 10, 2009)

Any furry that has been to a con most likely has met another furry irl...whether they know it or not...


----------



## Ikrit (May 10, 2009)

yea...one who is into vore and gore... but he is quite fun


----------



## Aura (May 10, 2009)

I have x3 By chance actually lol He's gay and hasn't chosen a fursona yet, but he loves to read the stuff of yiffstar.com He's a total sweetheart

Funny story how we met, but that's for another time and place =3


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (May 10, 2009)

I've plenty ^^

Everyone who went to the Liverpool FurMeet in March; including Matt Prower, EvilSquirrel
FurFlyer of The Furry Forums
Pet Yee ... the last time we met, was 2 weeks ago, by chance when I was in Liverpool City Center, looking for Yu-G-Oh! Cards

and the obvious Furs in my school =D


----------



## Seprakarius (May 11, 2009)

Met several, and it so happens that I actually have more furry friends (and a decent few at that) in real life than not. I'd call them normal for varying definitions of the word normal, but then again I have a track record of dealing with odd people so my standards a bit skewed.

There's also regular local furmeets here, but I haven't been able to muster up the chance to make any yet since they tend to be decently far from me.


----------



## Devilot (May 12, 2009)

Yes, I've met one before, and he was pretty cute too =P

we dont keep in touch anymore though.


----------



## Meeew (May 12, 2009)

Devilot said:


> Yes, I've met one before, and he was pretty cute too =P
> 
> we dont keep in touch anymore though.



Yiff alert *runs*

^.^

Comparing my college/HS friends to the furry friends I've made recently...I'd stick with the furry friends for sure lol! I find the diversity charming, and the people are really nice and genuine.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 12, 2009)

There was 5 furs in my highschool but they choosed to stay in with their own group


----------



## paxil rose (May 12, 2009)

I knew 3 in high school at different points. One was ok, geeky as all hell, but a nice girl. The other two were complete wads. They had that weird nerd anger where they apparently hated everyone preemptively. Angry, dirty, unpleasant people they were.

There was another time a few summers ago, me and a bunch of friends went to go see Die Hard, and leaving the theater we saw a girl running around dancing and giggling in cat ears and a fake tail coming from some Naruto thing they were playing, so there was another one.


----------



## FrostByte421 (May 12, 2009)

I have met a few only about a month ago, though I was really shy and didn't talk much.  Also, on of them that lives really close to me fixed my computer at his and his wife's place, and there was another that I actually knew from school there too.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (May 13, 2009)

No, I never have, and I don't think they are around in my town. From can I can tell, most furries that live in my state are all up in Portland, and I found some that live in Eugene, which suprised me, but then I had to remember that Eugeneis is an extremely odd place with a high percentage of bums.



paxil rose said:


> I knew 3 in high school at different points. One was ok, geeky as all hell, but a nice girl. The other two were complete wads. They had that weird nerd anger where they apparently hated everyone preemptively. Angry, dirty, unpleasant people they were.


 
You mean the kind of people that snap one day and shoot up the school?


----------



## alicewater (May 13, 2009)

Yes, I've met several in the last few year's. Hell my boyfriends brother is one, who go's to con's.


----------



## MikeWolfcoon (May 22, 2009)

The number is definitely multiplying with the expanding population of online furs. I've met 4 at my school that generally found the fandom through each other.


----------



## Jashwa (May 22, 2009)

Only met one, but that was before I knew what the fandom was and was in it.  Funny guy, but he was pretty weird.  He was also into beastiality, which makes him even more weird.  Never got to apologize to him for making fun of him that whole year (he graduated).


----------



## Beta Link (May 22, 2009)

I just found out a couple days ago that my stepdad has a friend who has a son who's a Furry. And he's having some kind of Furry party some time during the summer, so I'll meet a few more then.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (May 22, 2009)

Other than my brother and his girlfriend I know only one other person who's a fur in real life and we still keep in touch! :3


----------



## Dark_Black_Wolf (May 22, 2009)

sadly, no
I've never met anyone of my two social groups
that being emo too


----------



## Loken (May 22, 2009)

Officially no, but apparently someone spotted me and didn't say hello.   You know who you are.


----------



## Disparity (Oct 12, 2009)

I live in the basement of twin furs.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 12, 2009)

I did, and he's one of my best friends


----------



## SanguisArcangel (Oct 12, 2009)

One of my friends from school is a furry to, that's all I know IRL though.


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 12, 2009)

I saw many at Furfright 2003 (it's debut) and know several from the local meets (a few I consider friends as well)


----------



## Darkwolfy502 (Oct 12, 2009)

No, there arent many in my area maybe none? =/


----------



## the_donut_master (Oct 12, 2009)

I plan on converting more people to the furry side. Lol. I already almost convinced my best friend. Her fursonna is going to be an owl. 0w0

But... no, I've never met another furry...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 12, 2009)

All but maybe two of my friends are furs. Furryness is no fun alone!


----------



## littleblue-fox (Oct 12, 2009)

my boyfried is a furry and he's the one who properly introduced me to the community.

My best friend is a furry too; and through both of them i've met a variety of different furs - some are awesome and loads of fun....some just live up to the negative stereotype unfortunetely


----------



## fwLogCGI (Oct 12, 2009)

reigoskeiter said:


> have u met any furs in real life?


No.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 12, 2009)

I have and it was someone from FA and my best friend is a furry too though we don't really talk about the stuff XP


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 12, 2009)

No.
Anyone I might ask about it is like _"Wtf's a furry?"_
I think two or three of my friends and my fiance know what it is, but they aren't one, themselves.


----------



## Reednemer (Oct 12, 2009)

Does a dog count?


----------



## feathery (Oct 12, 2009)

I have, however in my location there as rare as kind individuals, or non high-school drop outs. However there are some nice furs here like 4.


----------



## Lazydabear (Oct 12, 2009)

Yes, my friend in real life.


----------



## madd foxx (Oct 12, 2009)

None, zip, zero, nada, nothing.


There are no furries within a 200 mile radius of my dinning room table rite now.



(probably)


----------



## Bun (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm not really a furrie *is shunned* however, I joined this site because I really-really appreciate the beauty of anthro-art :]

Anywho, sorry to stroll off topic; now to bring my post back into the actual current discussion... I have met one, but he kinda creaped me out XD  on the other hand, I've met plenty of nice and awesome furries here on the 'net.


----------



## RustyFox (Oct 12, 2009)

Yes, I have met many. I have several locally who are friends, and I have met them in other places I've visited.


----------



## Dass (Oct 12, 2009)

Probably not.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 12, 2009)

I've met multiple. I go to a local furmeet in the area, and I also have been to AC twice. My best friend is a furry, also.


----------



## feathery (Oct 12, 2009)

madd foxx said:


> None, zip, zero, nada, nothing.
> 
> 
> There are no furries within a 200 mile radius of my dinning room table rite now.
> ...



Yeah do not be so sure, i was not until i did some research, theirs few but there existing.


----------



## Beta Link (Oct 12, 2009)

lolnecro

But yes, I've met numerous furries IRL, as I've been to 2 furmeets since late August, and I plan to go to more.


----------



## madd foxx (Oct 12, 2009)

feathery said:


> Yeah do not be so sure, i was not until i did some research, theirs few but there existing.





I somtimes see people wearing furry kinda stuff like ears, hats with ears, tails. 


   There was even a girl in the news paper for taking care of dogs and cats that were to be put down, she had a fox ear hat and a fox tail on.


But i would probably wouldnt hang out with any of them.


----------



## Adalia (Oct 12, 2009)

One of my friends got me to get on here and then I met another at the same job that I work at.

Ooh wow this thread was necro'd. *shrug* Its something for the newbs like me to talk about.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 13, 2009)

Eh, no worries. If it ain't locked, it's free to post in.

I've met furries at the furmeets I go to monthly. There's a group of about 10-15.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 13, 2009)

Damn noobs >.>


----------



## Lewi (Oct 13, 2009)

No.
How unfortunate D=


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 13, 2009)

Unfortunately, no, and I haven't told anyone in school that I am, because, I don't even think they know what they are. Ignorance fills the air in my school.


----------



## Xshade (Oct 13, 2009)

> Unfortunately, no, and I haven't told anyone in school that I am, because, I don't even think they know what they are. Ignorance fills the air in my school.


Same case for me...


----------

